# Another new PB



## RiverRat

36 lbs. 41" long 

look in my photo album for a pic.


----------



## RiverRat

Oh well..i'll save ya the trouble..lol.


----------



## steelhead1

I havent broke 30 yet. Nice fish!!


----------



## Bass_Hawg

darn nice fish. Way to go. Shoot I cant even catch a carp if my life depended on it. Congrads...


----------



## bigjohn513

nice fish..congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpet96

Nice fish man!


----------



## flathunter

Nice fish Scott, what kind of bait?


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks guys.

Jack, my 3 big fish this year were caught on:
30.9 lbs. March 17th- flavored canned corn.
34.3 lbs. Aug. 18th- plain canned corn(fished using the "method")
36.0 lbs. Sept 2nd- plain canned corn(fished using the "method")


well im off to find that 40 lber.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

good ole corn...heh heh..read somewhere "big" fish don't like corn.yeah riiiiight!!!!!..
nice year for you maan..


----------



## cwcarper

Great fish...i'd love just to SEE a fish that size in person, let alone catch one. Good luck on that 40.


----------



## dip

that's a dandy karp! how hard is it to hold a brute like that? reason i ask is that i cast netted a near 20# karp once and tried to hold it like in your pic. couldn't git mr karp to cooperate!


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks guys.
AK, lol.....yea big carp dont eat little ole corn....only catch smallones on it..lol..

Dipster, carp can be lively on the bank for sure, but the worst is grass carp, they never settle down for a picture. The other 30 i caught a few weeks ago almost dislocated my jaw while trying to set up for a pic...luckly i have fast reaction time and i only got the tail fin, if i wouldnt have moved, could have been like a Mike Tyson TKO punch.
CW, i hear ya man....the pic. does not give you a good clear scale to the length of this fish, or how big its head was.
Scott


----------



## Carpless

Well done Scott. Mind sharing the location? PM is fine, no use giving the bowhunters any tips.


----------



## catking

Nice PB carp !! And I hear ya on the grass carp. CW, Myself $ BuckeyeBob caught thme up to 42 pounds in SC this spring, and they beat us to death on the bank  .CATKING


----------



## RiverRat

I checked out the Ohio 50 lb. record carp....it lists it as 50 lbs. and 40" long..if only my fish would have been 14 lbs heavier...oh well atleast my carp was longer. And to think my biggest flathead to date is only 47" long.....

Scott


----------



## Tornichio

congratulations scott, I am glad for you. thanks for sharing the pictures. I have a few spots lined up to fish in river for this fall. Hope you catch something bigger.


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Marc,
Yea three 30's in one season(so far  ) is better than i could have hoped for.
Im also reaching that twenty 20 lbers mark also...hopin to reach thirty+ 20 lbers for this year.
Yup, for my money, the river is the only place to go for numbers & size...plus no hassel with boats or other anglers.


Good luck,
Scott


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Man Someone needs to learn me how to carp fish. Sounds like fun and the lures (Bait) (Corn) aint all that expensive either.


----------



## RiverRat

Bass Hawg,
Man if ya really want to have some fun, stop by one of the Fish-Ins thats held each month....you'll certainly have fun.

When the dog days of summer have the other species in "lock-jaw"....carp fishing can save the day..plus ya just might get hooked on them like the rest of us.
Im a catman & smallie nut at heart...but nothing beats the slow times like a real hard tug at the end of the line.

Scott


----------



## TimJC

So Scott does this mean you are hitting the CCC. Looks like you are starting to become THE Carper in ohio.


----------



## RiverRat

LOL....thats a big NO im not going to the CCC.
Also to kind of let a little personal info. out
Somethings(untrue/unfair things) have been said about me on the CAG forum & now here thanks to a certain few, personal things....so i have made up my mind to finish this season with the CAG Ohio fish-ins, but i will not be attending them in 2005.
Also my plans to attend the 2004 CCC & 2005 ATC have been cancelled.

I do have my own plans for carp gatherings as i now have 5 fellow anglers that have been carp angling with me and they have started to purchase EURO gear(a few have complete set ups)...but they are not interested in joining CAG for a fee...so im in the works of puting together a FREE carp group for fellow OHIO carpers along with gatherings on the bank(mostly river banks).
I will keep you guys posted with the details as you ALL will be more than welcome to share in the carp'in fun.

Thanks for the kind words Tim, but BOB has 4 times the knowlege i have about carp and he has proven himself against other great carp anglers and he is the real top carper for Ohio..im just an angler who loves to catch big fish and spending time on the bank...anytime you(any of you) want to join me....please give me a shout.



Scott


----------



## big black jeep

RiverRat you mentioned the "method" if you don't mind share'n what is the method?
thanks 
phillip


----------



## RiverRat

Sure, glad to be of help:
http://www.carp-passion.com/Methods/TheMethod.htm

the "Method" : Method of presenting groundbait and particles with your rig on an open feeder assembly.

This is close to the "rig" i use:
http://carpanglersgroup.com/boltrigmethodfeeder.html

Hope this clears things up for ya?

Scott


----------



## GMR_Guy

That is truly an awesome fish. I wonder what it would have weighed during the prespawn period?


----------



## RiverRat

GMR...I wonder that myself....that fish was 41" long......the State record is 40" long & 50 lbs. so the fish i caught had LOTS of girth to gain.


----------



## PAYARA

sorry boys but i dont believe the OH record  
i dont believe a 50lb carp came out of paint creek.
common that is,grass maybe but i highly doubt that
as they were only in the US at that time for 5 yrs.
paint creek was just that at the time of capture,'68,a modest
creek.the lake was not complete yet.and before people start 
saying,so and so caught this and that carp,or 100lb catfish from 
this creek prior to '68 or the creation of the lake.iam not saying
big fish including carp can't come from small waters,ok.iam saying
its VERY unlikely a 50 lb specimen came from paint creek.50lbers are
not that common on the great lakes.of course this is just a theory
of mine.but without the picture and the scale whos going to prove
it false?back then records were not handled to a T like they are now.
heck,i wouldnt be suprised if they just took the guys word for the 
weight and never weighed it.i mean how many fish come out 50lb even?
no change?sounds like an appox.estimation,too me.i would like to think
there are fish that big down there,but anyone i hav heard do some serious
carpfishing down there,says the the fish have a smallish average.
a lake/creek that produces a 50lb speciemen,iam sorry will have a
rather high,at least mid teen weight average.unless this ''50lber''
was the ''last of the mohicans''and all the other biggies were
killed by hunters long ago.theres also the buffalo mis id theroy 
but could a buff that large come from that creek?


----------



## RiverRat

I half agree with you...i do believe that a 50 lber can come from Paint creek...many 50 lb flatheads have come out of there & Rocky fork....but i do agree it probably was'nt a true weighed 50 lber.

I do however disagree that 50's are not common in the great lakes or major rivers like the Ohio.

Why wouldnt there be? They grow that size over-seas..why not here in the US?
Im a firm believer that you can not guess or predict or CATCH the top end size of any species , if given the right conditions, food and space, they'll grow as big as they can...look at humans, we are not supposed to weigh 500+..but there are many that do...its getting more common...so why couldnt a fish that has the ability to grow 100 lbs...or even 140 lbs..not reach that size if left alone to do so.

Just my thoughts on fish size.

Scott


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

A bowhunter took a 51lbr out of Middle Harbor up on Erie 3 years ago. 50's do exisit. Ask the commercial guys. I'll be making a trip with them next year doing a survey. Will have pics for you to prove it


----------



## RiverRat

Ohio's top big fish:hook & line,

Catfish Shovel/Flathead- 76.5, 58 5/8" Clendening Lake, Richard Affolter, New Philadelphia July 28, 1979 

Muskellunge- 55.13 , 50 1/4" Piedmont Lake ,Joe D. Lykins, Piedmont April 12, 1972 

Carp- 50, 40" Paint Creek, Judson Holton, Chillicothe May 24, 1967 

Sucker, Buffalo- 46.01, 42" Hoover Reservoir ,Tim Veit, Galena July 2, 1999 


4 lakes that produce 45lb+ fish..4 different species...i think theres much bigger fish here in OHIO, JUST NOT IN THE NORMAL POPULAR WATERS!!


----------



## tpet96

They may exist in those waters too........just not areas we can "access" on a regular basis. There are some awesome ledges at Alum Creek that I KNOW hold huge carp.....but unless you are going by boat and beaching, you'd have to walk through 500 yards of briars, poison, brush, and everything else you can think of.


----------



## TimJC

RiverRat said:


> Why wouldnt there be? They grow that size over-seas..why not here in the US?
> Im a firm believer that you can not guess or predict or CATCH the top end size of any species , if given the right conditions, food and space, they'll grow as big as they can...look at humans, we are not supposed to weigh 500+..but there are many that do...its getting more common...so why couldnt a fish that has the ability to grow 100 lbs...or even 140 lbs..not reach that size if left alone to do so.


Bring on the fish with eating disorders...

Sorry I meant to say big boned...


----------



## RiverRat

LOL......i sure wish this one would have been "big boned", lots of room to grow outward....DANG!!..LOL


----------



## PAYARA

iam not saying its not possible for paint creek to have
produced a carp of 50lb,i think its unlikely giving the 
circumstnces at the time.i dont believe carp are like catfish.
catfish can grow massive sizes in the smallest waters if there is
enough food.carp need alot more to grow 50lbs than what paint
creek had to offer in '67-'68.now if the record was set there recently
i think i swallow it better.

Yes,Shawn theres 50's on Erie,of course there is.we know they are not 
a common find.but i'll show you one this week-end


----------



## truck

great gob on your pb!


----------



## cwcarper

The way i look at it, there aren't enough carp fishermen out there putting enough hours on these larger reservoirs/rivers to really determine accurately how big the carp grow. Most of the serious carpers around here are stuck to fishing from the shore...that greatly limits the areas we can fish, and as a result, there's a good chance we're not getting into the places where the big fish live and feed. Heck, I hear as many 30+ lb carp being caught accidentally by fishermen targetting other species as i do those being caught by dedicated carpers. 

Like Shawn said about Alum Creek...there's got to be some massive fish in there, but we're all stuck fishing the same few areas around the lake that we can get to. I don't know a whole lot about carp migration throughout a single body of water, but in my mind, we are all fishing these "local" populations of fish. Sure, we have a good idea of what the maximum size of the fish are in these "local" populations...but what about other areas within the reservoir?? We just don't cover enough water to know the maximum size these fish can reach in a specific BODY of water. One thing we can agree upon, though, is that a 30+ lb fish is a true trophy anywhere, 40+ lb fish are darn near impossible to find, and the 50+ lb class of fish has so few of a number of specimens in any given body of water that the odds of even coming into contact with one of these fish are quite low. 

Along the same lines of what Scott said...there's always going to be one bigger than what you catch swimming out there. Chances are, no one will ever see the biggest.


----------

